# Tire Separation On My Outback 300Rb!



## KEN5150 (Jun 4, 2013)

hey guys, has anybody had a tire separate on their travel trailer? I've driven trailers all my life all across the country and NEVER had one separate like this. it caused over 9$ worth of damage to my trailer. it shredded a 3 foot hole in the bottom of my trailer, severing gas lines and electrical lines! the brand is POWER KING AND MODEL IS THE POWER MAX STR. 222/75R15. 8 PLY. this tire was only 3 years old, under 4k miles and installed at the Keystone factory on my 2014 outback 300RB. this is very disappointing and have shipped the tires to the crappy manufacturer for "inspection". they were inflated as per the trailer specs to 65 psi and we weren't speeding and I ALWAYS dump ALL my tanks when traveling! .....we even dump the water heater! we don't overload and pack light. the plaque on the trailer says we can carry 1,300 lbs of weight and I know for a fact that we weren't. I would NEVER buy Power King tires EVER again. when we put the spare on the the tech at the tire shop noticed another tire on my trailer that started to separate too. thank God he noticed it! we then bought a 10 ply tire to replace it. he recommended AT LEAST 10 ply tires on this trailer! 
Keystone, you need to look into this manufacturer a little closer. these are CHEAP tires!!!!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Your topic was closed in the other thread as we like to minimize duplicate posts.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tire separation issues are not unheard of and they can happen with any manufacturer. That said keystone does tend to have minimal margin on the stock tires. I had a blow out on my first trailer but luckily had no secondary damage.

I went to 10 ply "E" rated tires when I saw a blister form on one of my stock tires. I do a visual and IR temperature check of my tires every time I stop. It is over kill but I hope to avoid the issue you had.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

There are lots of threads about ST tires, and it appears that for 15" wheels, going to as high a load range that yours wheels are rated for, and getting one of the better rated brands - Maxxis seems to be the favorite, but there are others - is the best way to go. There are a few European "all position" tires like the Goodyear G26 that have good reviews. If you have the room to go to 16" wheels, then there are many more choices.

We had planned to replace our OEM Chinese tires this spring - less than 10,000 miles, but coming up on 5 years old - but blew one - luckily no major damage - on the way to Florida this winter, so ended up putting new ones on during the trip.


----------



## KEN5150 (Jun 4, 2013)

thanks for the responses guys!!! keep in mind this was NOT a blow out. the tread literally just peeled right off the tire. this tire was only 2-3 year old! when we stopped the tire was still inflated. I'm anal about checking pressure before we travel and it was 65 psi. with 4 tires I should be able to load my 300RB with about 1,300 lbs of cargo and I know I'm not even close to that!!!! we dump all tanks including the hot water heater EVERY time we travel.
I'm a little perturbed at Keystone for putting these cheap ass tires on my trailer. I'm sooo pissed at the manufacturer of the tire Dynamic tire Power king brand that I could scream. I'm going to fight them for liability on this one! $9 worth of damage to my trailer.

have any of you had to file a claim with manufacturer of the tire for damage to trailer?

also, why doesn't keystone install an aluminum shield above the wheel well to prevent damage like this?


----------



## rmeyer (Sep 28, 2006)

They don't make like they used to.

My first set were replaced with Good Year tires because Keystone recalled the originals after I had only used them a year. The Good Year tires lasted four years, then on the fourth year ALL FOUR failed on the same trip. One blew, one went flat, a second one blew, then while changing that third one we noticed the last one had a huge bulge in it and was about to blow. So, after that experience, when one goes I replace all four at once.

Then this third set, after 2 yrs old one blew. I had checked tire pressure and they looked great before heading out. Replaced all four at next tire shop.

Search the internet RV forums. Much debate on whether you should use LT or ST tires and which are better. Lots of people replace trailer tires every one to three years regardless of what they look like since age seems to be the biggest factor in trailer tire problems.

I think Keystone put the minimum weight rated tires on these things that they could get away with. I plan to go with one weight rating higher on the next set and replace them every third year regardless of what they look like. (if they last that long)


----------

